# 5th Siam Paragon Bangkok Royal Orchid Paradise



## s1214215 (May 9, 2011)

The 5th Siam Paragon Bangkok Royal Orchid Paradise 2011, Bangkok will be held on Jun 1-5. 

There will a large display of orchids in bloom, as well as sellers from Japan, Taiwan, and locals.

The even it held at the Siam Paragon shopping complex in Siam Square Bangkok.

Brett


----------



## s1214215 (May 9, 2011)

Here is a link to pics of last years show.

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17231&highlight=paragon

Brett


----------



## JeanLux (May 9, 2011)

Promissing !!!! Are you going and taking your camera along !  ? Jean


----------



## NYEric (May 9, 2011)

Thanx for the link to last years show. there were a few plants I needed last year, Phal flava, Phal dark, ..., that I didn't get so you can pick them up for me this year!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 9, 2011)

What a link! I remember this one.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 9, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> What a link! I remember this one.



Me, too! Some of those plants are just amazing.


----------



## s1214215 (May 9, 2011)

YEs, I will take a camera. Hopefully there will be some flasks I want this year too. 

Brett


----------

